# Election Year Ammo and Reloading Component Shortages?



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Given the choice id use at least a 45 on the coronavirus but use what you got I guess.

I just dont see how someone could take a fight with a coronaviris seriously and just pack a 9mm


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Aren’t you guys happy I reminded you to buy early and often? 

Remember that come November. Vote early and vote often.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I was just watching a YouTube star from ak who claims even the semi comitted antis are buying guns for the coronavirus

Doesnt take much to breath the breath of fear into some people.

Im sure as soon as it's over they'll be discretely selling off or hiding their purchases. Back to telling us backward gun owners to stop being paranoid and just call 911.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Police department have been busy telling citizens to quit calling 911 because they are out of toilet paper.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

March background check numbers are in. Panic buying definitely has increased.

https://www.fbi.gov/file-repository/nics_firearm_checks_-_month_year_by_state.pdf/view


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Apparently a lot of them are first timers. They have a reason to panic.

Not me. Maybe someday soon I'll regret not prepping thousands of rounds amd buying dozens of firearms. But im pretty sure ive got enough to get what I might need to get done done.


----------

